# Did you Uber-ready your car first?



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.

Here's the list of what I bought (most has to be delivered): 

- 2-way car camera 
- back seat organizers one for each side
- cheap game-loaded tablet
- emesis/barf bags (the odor-block kind)
- back of headrest signs that both mention the rules AND suggest tips/rating but do NOT mention amenities (most would make driver look like a tool)
- small acrylic tip box with lock on it
- Back Seat Please magnet sign
- LED light Uber sign since I'll be driving mostly at night

Other than seat covers and charger cords, what else might I need (that is not a consumable)? 

I'd kind of like to know if any or all of this stuff can go on my tax expenses.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Why the tablet? They have the games on their phone to keep them busy


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Cklw said:


> Why the tablet? They have the games on their phone to keep them busy


It's something different to play with, make trips less boring, give pax something to think about besides work and stuff. I can't imagine most adults downloading 20 games on their phones. There is also a drawing app, a language translation app, an astrology app. When I was downloading the games sitting in Starbucks, I ended up having fun testing some of them out. The only games I keep on my phone are Free Cell, Sudoku, and Scrabble, and here was this device with all the games... what fun! It also might be a point of friendly light conversation.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

- 2-way car camera Yes
- back seat organizers one for each side No. Why?
- cheap game-loaded tablet Absolutely not
- emesis/barf bags (the odor-block kind) Maybe. Depends on shift time and your ability to filter out and ride deny drunks
- back of headrest signs that both mention the rules AND suggest tips/rating but do NOT mention amenities (most would make driver look like a tool) Optional
- small acrylic tip box with lock on it Optional
- Back Seat Please magnet sign Optional
- LED light Uber sign since I'll be driving mostly at night No. If the pax does not have the nous to find you, you don't want them.

Other than seat covers and charger cords, what else might I need (that is not a consumable)?

- Earplugs. Groups of 3 or more or 2 or more women _will_ be screechingly loud
- Flashlight for checking that drunks did not leave anything and for self defense
- Antibacterial wet wipes


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Your tablet will be gone the first or second day. Cheap passengers love to take things that don't belong to them


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Of your list, the only things I have are the two way camera (with audio) and charging cables. I drive early morning to early afternoon and most pax don't give two shits about all that extra fluff (even the charging cables, only 3 people in the last 6 months of driving have used them). They want a clean, safe ride from point A to point B. Half or more don't even want conversation unless they're the type of person who would rather force a convo with a stranger than sit in silence for 5-20 minutes.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I need to add a camera to my car, just in case. I am most worried about some psycho rider claiming I made a move on them or something. Or in case there was an accident and they try to sue you for "damanges".


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Washed, vacuumed and hit the road. 

So yes, I got my car ready for $3 rides. 

Maybe I over did it?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I signed up for those unlimited washes for $30 a month. I now go through the washer about 2 times per week. I like having my car looking clean and shiny


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.
> 
> Here's the list of what I bought (most has to be delivered):
> 
> ...


Stop spending money now, you're doing it because you are nervous. Just get out there for your first time to get it out your system today. Tomorrow start driving in earnest.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.
> 
> Here's the list of what I bought (most has to be delivered):
> 
> ...


IMHO the only thing I see as important here is the camera. Add barf bags if you're planning on driving bar hours/areas.

Let pax provide their own entertainment. UberX isn't a limo service and we don't get paid enough to provide that kind of stuff.

I personally don't bother with a tip box, as I don't like asking for tips. Whether or not tip boxes work, I'm not sure. But that's up to the driver I suppose.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> I signed up for those unlimited washes for $30 a month. I now go through the washer about 2 times per week. I like having my car looking clean and shiny :smiles:


Don't waste 30$ a month on unlimited washes...
I have spend 0 dollars on washes since winter started
2 buckets, 1 soaped water bucket, 1 non soap,2 big sponges
It takes less than 10 min to clean your car
30 dollars =10 rides at 3$ ?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

To answer the thread question. Yes, back then I was pretty gung ho. I made sure my car was pristine inside and out, and stocked it with water bottles for pax, before hitting the road for the first time. Nowadays, I don't do any of that. I just make sure it's reasonably clean, and that myself or the car don't stink. My rating is pretty good, and definitely higher than it was in the first few months when I was still offering amenities and the like.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Washing a car on freezing winter? Hmm, not for me. But I do wash it when it is really nice and warm in summer.

I had a rider who asked me for a gum. Seriously!? How about a room service? It was a 7 minute 2 miles run...


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving.


Don't overthink this. Start actually driving first, and then you'll be able to figure out what you actually need, based on your own experience. Keep in mind that anything that's of any value and isn't nailed down to the car is likely to disappear quickly. Driving safely and efficiently is far, far more important than keeping these knuckleheads entertained while you're doing it.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Washed, vacuumed and hit the road.
> 
> So yes, I got my car ready for $3 rides.
> 
> Maybe I over did it?


Haha - best answer


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.


- 2-way car camera *YES, never drive without it*
- back seat organizers one for each side *NO gets in the way and will be used for people to stick garbage in.*
- cheap game-loaded tablet. *NEVER, will end up with a cracked screen or stolen. No good deed goes unpunished.*
- emesis/barf bags (the odor-block kind) *DEFINITELY. Driving nights this is a requirement. Hold them yourself and give out as needed so they don't get stolen. Beyond that do some research on how to effectively clean vomit so your car won't smell and get stained. Proper cleanup is essential to not having a lingering problem.

I carry a "vomit rescue bag" in my trunk containing: Quarters for a gas station vacuum, Hydrogen Peroxide to kill vomit bacteria, Woolite stain cleaning shampoo with built in brush, latex gloves, towel, and lysol.

My System:*
After taking pictures:
step 1- Immediately go to nearest gas station or car wash with a vacuum.
step 2- Vacuum up all chunks and liquid. Powerful vacuum works very well (and its not yours)LOL
step 3- Pour hydrogen peroxide over affected area. Kills the bacteria so no lingering odor.
step 4- Use the foaming stain remover and brush aggressively with the built in brush
step 5- Vacuum up any excess cleaner after a few minutes.

- back of headrest signs that both mention the rules *No one will read it* AND suggest tips/rating but do NOT mention amenities (most would make driver look like a tool)
- small acrylic tip box with lock on it
- Back Seat Please magnet sign
- LED light Uber sign since I'll be driving mostly at night *YES*

Other than seat covers and charger cords, what else might I need (that is not a consumable)?

I'd kind of like to know if any or all of this stuff can go on my tax expenses. *YES*


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

A dashcam and proper insurance are the two major items I would make sure to have before driving. The emesis bags and seat covers would be next.
I'm not a fan of signs. I supply charging cords. Not all drivers do.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> IMHO the only thing I see as important here is the camera. Add barf bags if you're planning on driving bar hours/areas.
> 
> Let pax provide their own entertainment. UberX isn't a limo service and we don't get paid enough to provide that kind of stuff.
> 
> I personally don't bother with a tip box, as I don't like asking for tips. Whether or not tip boxes work, I'm not sure. But that's up to the driver I suppose.


^^^ This.

Don't overthink it. Once you have your dashcam and proper insurance, just get out there and start driving. You'll figure out the rest later. Aside from charger cords I don't provide any other fluff and now that I'm closing in on 1000 rides, I haven't seen the need to add anything else. I don't see them having huge potential to increase tips or improve my ratings (4.93 and 5.0), so I leave them out.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.
> 
> Here's the list of what I bought (most has to be delivered):
> 
> ...


Your all set, get out there and have fun!

Maybe make a grid to record cancels, who when, etc.

Ps where did you find tip jar?


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Lmao!!!! OP is trolling you.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

forrest m said:


> I'd kind of like to know if any or all of this stuff can go on my tax expenses.


The general rule is that, as long as it is being used to operate your business and it is an ordinary and necessary expense, then you can deduct it on your taxes.

For tax purposes, the words "ordinary" and "necessary" have special definitions.

Ordinary = common or accepted in your business

Necessary = helpful or appropriate for your business

Something does not have to be required or indispensable to be considered necessary.

I think everything that you mentioned would fit these definitions.

If anything that you buy is split between personal use and business use (for example, if you play games on the tablet while you're waiting to pick your kids up from soccer practice), then you have to determine percentage of business use to determine how much of the cost is deductible.

My recommendation is to keep a good mileage log starting on Day 1. Get an odometer reading before you start your first trip and keep good mileage records from that point forward. It is helpful for taxes. Read some of the threads in the Taxes sub-forum to make a decision for yourself about how detailed you want your mileage records to be. There is a lot of debate over how detailed it needs to be. My opinion is that it is generally better to have more detail and not need it than to have less detail and wish you had it later.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

forrest m said:


> - emesis/barf bags (the odor-block kind)


You would do better to just not allow drunks in your car. Tell them sternly, they are too drunk to ride. Carrying barf bags would give people the idea that contacting Uber when they are loaded is somehow acceptable.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You would do better to just not allow drunks in your car. Tell them sternly, they are too drunk to ride. Carrying barf bags would give people the idea that contacting Uber when they are loaded is somehow acceptable.


Out of all the things a very drunk person can do to get home, Uber is probably their best option.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Out of all the things a very drunk person can do to get home, Uber is probably their best option.


Exactly. Without drunks, I would make no money here in Salt Lake.....


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Out of all the things a very drunk person can do to get home, Uber is probably their best option.


That might be, but the fact is that how a drunk gets home is his or her problem; once you let them into your car, it becomes at least in part, your problem. It's not _our_ obligation to get them home.

I have driven my share of late-night, bar-closing trips at this point, and have driven quite a few people who have had their share of drinks, but I've also refused to drive a few because they were simply too damned drunk for me to want to bother dealing with them, and there are a couple more that I wish I _had_ refused.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> That might be, but the fact is that how a drunk gets home is his or her problem; once you let them into your car, it becomes at least in part, your problem. It's not _our_ obligation to get them home.
> 
> I have driven my share of late-night, bar-closing trips at this point, and have driven quite a few people who have had their share of drinks, but I've also refused to drive a few because they were simply too damned drunk for me to want to bother dealing with them, and there are a couple more that I wish I _had_ refused.


It's your car and your decision. Maybe another driver like drunk pax that's willing to pay any surge.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

I offer water, it helps when i no open beverage them.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.
> 
> Here's the list of what I bought (most has to be delivered):
> 
> ...


I don't have any of that stuff. I don't drive at night, however, unless you consider 3:30 am night


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Out of all the things a very drunk person can do to get home, Uber is probably their best option.


The bartender who got him drunk could drive him home.

That's what I suggested when I refused a bartender who wanted to pour a drunk into my cab.

"you got him that way, you drive him home"



DriverMark said:


> Exactly. Without drunks, I would make no money here in Salt Lake.....


I didn't know that Salt Lake was such a big drinking town, in fact I was under the impression that SLC was pretty straightlaced after hearing the gal on TV who owns the basketball team there banning some fans for life for merely heckling.

But driving the Pukahontas crowd around is tough way to make buck. I avoided those fools when I was behind the wheel of a cab.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Stop spending money now, you're doing it because you are nervous. Just get out there for your first time to get it out your system today. Tomorrow start driving in earnest.


True! I might be over-preparing. I hate not being prepared for trips. I take so much junk with me when I go on trips "just in case" and most of it I never need.



I_Like_Spam said:


> You would do better to just not allow drunks in your car. Tell them sternly, they are too drunk to ride. Carrying barf bags would give people the idea that contacting Uber when they are loaded is somehow acceptable.


The problem is that I can't predict people getting sick and it isn't just drunks who get sick.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> Lmao!!!! OP is trolling you.


I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

She forgot a federally certified car seat and a Drivers License Scanner app?

Portable defibrillator too.

Oh, and the salad bar. DO NOT FORGET THE SALAD BAR!


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I signed up for those unlimited washes for $30 a month. I now go through the washer about 2 times per week. I like having my car looking clean and shiny :smiles:


$ 30.00 / mo... I thought mine was expensive @ 16.99 / mo...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.
> 
> Here's the list of what I bought (most has to be delivered):
> 
> ...


Get rid of everything beside
Tip box
Barf bags


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Obviously keep your car clean, you really do not need anything but charging wires for phones and a dash cam. 

If you can, reach back and open the door for pax, especially females, it does not go unappreciated in ratings. Putting too much in your car gives the impression you are making great money and people may not tip. Little things like manners and saying hello, let me know if you want any music or if you have a specific route you prefer to take.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I haven't driven in over a month but I plan on driving tomorrow to ease my way back in there. 

Tomorrow this is how I will "Uber-Ready" my car. I will run my car through the car wash. I will vacuum my floors and seats. Then, I will will take the Uber sign that's been on the floor the past 6 weeks and put it on the dash board and I'll swipe "online" in the App. And now I am Uber Ready!


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Washed, vacuumed and hit the road.
> 
> So yes, I got my car ready for $3 rides.
> 
> Maybe I over did it?


Damn did you go all out. Found out my tips and rating improve with a dirty car.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The only things I'd recommend are a *dash cam*, a good set of *rubber floor mats* and *membership at an unlimited car wash*. Everything else listed is a waste.

* You're trying to prepare for a "perfect ride." Don't, because there is no perfect ride. Just drive, try to contain your operating costs and don't be blinded by the propaganda videos they show at the local Greenlight.

* Backseat organizers don't help. Passengers want space, not organizers. If you give them a place to put things, they'll fill it with trash. They're in your car for a few minutes, not moving into your backseat.

* A tablet will get stolen pretty quick, because passengers (especially drunk ones) have no respect for your property. Don't waste your money. If someone wants to play a game, they'll play something they know that's already on their phone.

* Barf bags are personal choice. Some people drive a lot of drunks and it's a worthwhile investment. After a couple of years and a couple thousand rides I've always managed to pull over and get sick passengers to puke OUTSIDE.

* Signs don't work. People will hold your "solicitation of tips" against you, and a sign isn't going to convince anyone to tip any more than they already do.

* LED sign? You have (or should have) required trade dress on your car anyway. I refuse to put up any LED lights, (or a Lyft Amp or Uber Beacon) partially because I won't advertise any business that treats me like shit, and because I want passengers to identify me based on my license plate number, not some pretty glowing sign that catches the eye of a falling down drunk. Also, some stories online also claim that glowing signs can be illegal in some municipalities. I'm not taking any chances. They can see the trade dress in my window and the number on my license plates. If they take too long verifying that, NO SHOW and move on.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> $ 30.00 / mo... I thought mine was expensive @ 16.99 / mo...


Considering I am in Boston, where every most basic car wash costs 10 bucks, 30 per month is not bad, and I have under carriage wash option.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Boston eh, Ok, you get a pass then...


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> Your all set, get out there and have fun!
> 
> Maybe make a grid to record cancels, who when, etc.
> 
> Ps where did you find tip jar?


I ordered it off of eBay. It's a small clear acrylic box with a lock. Sometimes they are used as suggestion boxes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.
> 
> Here's the list of what I bought (most has to be delivered):
> 
> ...


Now
Invite your friends out to become Obliteratedly Drunken and puke in your car.

Have them slam all your doors and trunk.

Encourage them to call you in the middle of a dead sleep over a " Lost Item".



Taksomotor said:


> Washing a car on freezing winter? Hmm, not for me. But I do wash it when it is really nice and warm in summer.
> 
> I had a rider who asked me for a gum. Seriously!? How about a room service? It was a 7 minute 2 miles run...


If your passenger asks you for a gun
Sell him a gun .


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I really appreciate all the great responses with explanations of why or why not. It also helps to see that people were able to start out just fine without all the fuss I am obviously making. Thanks a bunch!



Fozzie said:


> * LED sign? You have (or should have) required trade dress on your car anyway. I refuse to put up any LED lights, (or a Lyft Amp or Uber Beacon) partially because I won't advertise any business that treats me like shit, and because I want passengers to identify me based on my license plate number, not some pretty glowing sign that catches the eye of a falling down drunk. Also, some stories online also claim that glowing signs can be illegal in some municipalities. I'm not taking any chances. They can see the trade dress in my window and the number on my license plates. If they take too long verifying that, NO SHOW and move on.


Regarding the sign, I was thinking like a rider and I know I would appreciate it at night. It's just a small thing in the window, not a thing on top of the car. I work with disabled people FT for a living so I sort of automatically have the idea of accessibility in my head and have had to do a lot of advocating for accessibility changes. I also live in a gated community for 55+ adults almost all of whom are much older than I am, and I would go some extra steps for my elders that I wouldn't for young adults.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

when i got approved on a wednesday, i planned on going out that friday. but i got gas on thursday and said "**** it" and went online early. i had nothing with me but my car and a full tank a gas. that was the best decision i have made regarding uber. and i think you should do the same, just go out and give your first ride with just your car. you'll see how meaningless those other items are, except the dash cam


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

I would add tissue box, plastic grocery store bags (for your personal trash), paper towels (stash in your trunk), and bottled water and few non- perishable ( unmeltable) snacks... Snacks and water is for YOU ONLY.. NOT FOR PAX.. Pax won’t appreciate water and snacks and will leave trash or make a mess. Snacks and water are for you if you end up far from home, in a busy area where you don’t want to go offline to stop, or end up in sketchy areas where 7-11’s are not always safe to stop at.
- GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

In my opinion, you're off to a great start!

I was once a total noob, not that long ago actually. I was flamed on here for a variety of things - one accessory that I couldn't buy was a thick skin. Goes for here and dealing with pax (short for passengers, that took me a minute).

Lessons learned:


Seat belts!!! I was transporting a pax and was rear ended, hard. Like almost every pax, she wasn't buckled up - because they assume that the laws of physics do not apply to the back seat. She had pretty bad whiplash. I'm a former paramedic, saw countless dead unrestrained passengers, and now I am adamant that pax buckle up.








WeatherTech. Expensive but worth it. Laser measured and easy to clean. At least invest in back seat floors, I'm going to start saving up for rear seat covers (my upholstery is light tan, showing heavy wear). 
Membership to a car wash. Pays off and having a clean car helps with tips and ratings. 
K&N air filter. I've had one in my last three cars, they've outlived the vehicles. I've had a boost in fuel economy and performance. Looking at around $60. They also have cabin air filters now, both are washable. 
Gas Buddy, both the app and the savings card (free). 
LED headlights (if not equipped already), strobe tail lights (mine flash four times and then go solid), and LED lights in general. Kits for both on Amazon. 
Milage tracker. Helped a lot during tax season. I was using Rydar (on Android) but have been experiencing issues lately. There are other options. 
Tablet. You mentioned having one, does yours pay you? They seem somewhat new but I have been using Play Octopus for a couple of months, already earned $50 with zero out of pocket expenses. Trivia, "spot the difference," and photo hunt. Drivers earn based on points - 1 point for every ride, half a point when someone plays, payout of $25 when you reach 250. Pax love it, they can also win $25. 
Welcome to the community! Feel free to message me.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

forrest m said:


> Regarding the sign, I was thinking like a rider and I know I would appreciate it at night. It's just a small thing in the window, not a thing on top of the car. I work with disabled people FT for a living so I sort of automatically have the idea of accessibility in my head and have had to do a lot of advocating for accessibility changes. I also live in a gated community for 55+ adults almost all of whom are much older than I am, and I would go some extra steps for my elders that I wouldn't for young adults.


Age and accessibility mean little in this business. You make money based on volume of rides and quality of service. Also keep in mind that a very small percentage of your business is going to be older and/or physically challenged adults. (Especially at night) Get cozy with the business, and don't worry about trying to accommodate every potential rider demographic.

Just my thoughts and perspective as a disabled age 55+ driver


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ozium spray for use after passengers with BO, cigarette breath, etc. Also a good addition to the vomit rescue kit above.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Here's what I have (4.96 after almost 3800 trips):

- phone holder. This is #1 and I don't recall seeing it mentioned.

- I use a free app to record the interior of my car during each trip. It's not as good as a real dash cam, but it's mainly to protect me against false allegations.

- rubber floor mats are a must. I buy Westin brand. You can get a set of 4 for like $125. They are nice and heavy and don't have overly complicated tread patterns. If you don't get floor mats you will wish you had during your first snow or rain scenario

- EME bag in the glove box. I've never had to use it. People who are going to puke don't ask for a barf bag. They just suddenly roll down the window or ask you to pull over. Be ready to react quickly when transporting drunks.

- Bluetooth to FM converter with USB charging port. I play Pandora over my car's radio. You can use your car's Bluetooth but I like this simple device.

- I have Apple and Android charging cords but people almost never ask for them. Usually when a pax needs a charge they have their own cord with them and just need to plug it into my USB port.

- gum for me and ozium to spray after stinky pax. The point of these is to minimize unpleasant odors.

- blanket in the trunk! If you have a breakdown that affects your engine in the winter time you will need to stay warm while the tow truck arrives.

- paper towels, Windex, and Clorox wipes in the trunk. It's a good idea to, at minimum, wipe fingerprints off your windows (since they are very visible) and wipe down the interior periodically. Driving for Uber made me realize just how often people touch windows without giving it a second thought. Just like obnoxious little kids. Makes me wonder what their cars look like.

That's about it! I probably don't even need half the stuff mentioned above. Bare minimum would be phone holder, rubber floor mats, and charger for your phone, and some means of recording the trip (even of it's only audio). Everything else is nice to have. Granted, I tend to drive the commuting crowd vs. the party crowd...the latter may be more interested in the "experience" whole riding in an Uber.

Oh, here's another "nice to have":. Magnetic charging cords! You will be plugging and unplugging your phone constantly as you get out to put gas in your car, use the bathroom, get a bite to eat, etc. Doing this several times a day will eventually render ineffective the jack in your phone. The magnetic charging cord has a little nub that stays in your phone and "sticks" to the rest of the cord.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

- 2-way car camera - must have before 1st ride or it may be your last.
- back seat organizers one for each side - absolutely not, they turn into trash recepticles. All trash exits with the paxhole, or 1 star for them.
- cheap game-loaded tablet - absolutely not
- emesis/barf bags (the odor-block kind) - if you need these, you messed up big time, keep plastic grocery bags in seat pocket if you feel you need them -free
- back of headrest signs that both mention the rules AND suggest tips/rating but do NOT mention amenities (most would make driver look like a tool) - personal preference, serves more to remind paxholes that this is a business, you are not here for fun.
- small acrylic tip box with lock on it - personal choice, some think it is tacky.
- Back Seat Please magnet sign - a jacket, lunch box, or roll of paper towels work just as well and don't give impression that you dislike paxholes.
- LED light Uber sign since I'll be driving mostly at night - illegal to use while in motion in some areas, mandatory in others, optional in most. don't pay for one unless forced to.
- seat covers - optional, but should fit and look nice and clean.
- charger cords - only if you do a lot of airport runs, remove when doing bar/event runs.

I'd kind of like to know if any or all of this stuff can go on my tax expenses. - everything is a deduction


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I've been driving off and on for 5 years. I pay $20/month for unlimited washes. otherwise, a wet clean rag to the interior takes care of everything. I'll condition my leather seats overnight every few months. Other than that, max coverage on my insurance policy.

4.99 rating. About 20% tips to trips earnings.

driving defensively, being a decent human, a clean vehicle, and cancelling on anyone less than a 4.8 is my path to decent earnings.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Here's what I have (4.96 after almost 3800 trips):
> 
> - phone holder. This is #1 and I don't recall seeing it mentioned.
> 
> ...


Do these allow for data transmission as well? I plug into my car for Android Auto, my port is getting worn out.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I didn't know that Salt Lake was such a big drinking town, in fact I was under the impression that SLC was pretty straightlaced after hearing the gal on TV who owns the basketball team there banning some fans for life for merely heckling.


That was beyond heckling and straight up racist. Being a "Fan" shouldn't condone racist slurs. But perhaps it does where you are from.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Do these allow for data transmission as well? I plug into my car for Android Auto, my port is getting worn out.


Same question. I also use Android Auto.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I put gas in it. I'm ready


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

forrest m said:


> Same question. I also use Android Auto.





Benjamin M said:


> Do these allow for data transmission as well? I plug into my car for Android Auto, my port is getting worn out.


No idea. Sorry. I just like my BT to FM converter.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> No idea. Sorry. I just like my BT to FM converter.


So a quick browse of Amazon reveals that there are a couple that claim to support data. However, a common theme seems to be that they are not Fast Charge compatible.


----------



## UbersFinest (Mar 4, 2019)

Where are the candies and bottled water on your list? This will help boost driver ratings.


----------



## DriverXLPlus (Mar 31, 2017)

forrest m said:


> - 2-way car camera
> - back seat organizers one for each side
> - cheap game-loaded tablet
> - emesis/barf bags (the odor-block kind)
> ...


Driving 2 years, what I have:
2-way car camera
back seat organizers one for each side
cheap game-loaded tablet
*emesis bags*
back of headrest signs that both mention the rules AND suggest tips/rating but do NOT mention amenities
small acrylic tip box with lock on it
Back Seat Please magnet sign
LED light Uber sign
seat covers
*charger cords*


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I plug into my car for Android Auto, my port is getting worn out.


The port in your car, or the port on your phone?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The port in your car, or the port on your phone?


Phone


----------



## DriverXLPlus (Mar 31, 2017)

DriverXLPlus said:


> Driving 2 years, what I have:
> 2-way car camera
> back seat organizers one for each side
> cheap game-loaded tablet
> ...


Follow-Up
I also have an Aux cord which was frequently used by pax. However, since I started playing Pandora Classic Rock, and that coupled with staying away from ASU has curtailed virtually all requests of Aux cord.
For cleanup I have rubber gloves, rags, water, Kleenex, and wipes. Fortunately I have never had to do a cleanup.
I also keep a flashlight in the car.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I had a college kid with his buddies asking me to let him connect his phone to my car speakers through blu-tooth. I was surprised by the request, but I let him. He then played some pretty cool music, it was fun, they were on their way to clubs.


----------



## UberMike123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lots of good suggestions here but I would also add pepper spray if you drive at night (gel type only and check your state law). I keep it in the driver door storage so its out of view and ready if I need it quickly.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

The anticipation for your first day at a new job is big, but the first day at your own company as the boss is HUGE. Lots of good advice in this thread. I would recommend a good preemptive vomit in the backseat. It’s going to happen so it might as well be from you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> I would recommend a good preemptive vomit in the backseat. It's going to happen so it might as well be from you.


I would not recommend this. I hope you're joking.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Here's what I have (4.96 after almost 3800 trips):
> 
> - phone holder. This is #1 and I don't recall seeing it mentioned.
> 
> ...


Hehe! Everyone did forget to mention a phone mount. Almost as essential as the phone itself.

I started using a magnetic charging cord when doing Flex. They are fabulous.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Hehe! Everyone did forget to mention a phone mount. Almost as essential as the phone itself.
> 
> I started using a magnetic charging cord when doing Flex. They are fabulous.


Internet fist bump bro!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> That was beyond heckling and straight up racist. Being a "Fan" shouldn't condone racist slurs. But perhaps it does where you are from.


Its not a matter of "condoning" offensive speech, but just realizing that a lot of paying customers will engage in it especially after they have drank enough beer and the game isn't going their way.

Throwing someone out of the arena for repeated bad language that offends the other fans, that's more than reasonable. Banning someone for life from the building because a millionaire snowflake athlete is upset, that just isn't. The performers are getting paid to entertain, and if the people react- even inappropriately- that's just part of the job.

When I was a kid, the first sporting event my old man took me to at age 11, a lot of the fans were hollering anti-Japanese slurs at Professor Tanaka who was challenging Sammartino for the title. Its part of it, and Tanaka took it, he realized that there was a lot of anti-Japanese sentiment in America, not so long after WWII.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.
> 
> Here's the list of what I bought (most has to be delivered):
> 
> ...


I live in a collage town. I got seat covers inside door protectors entry door tape weathertech floor mats glove box protector dashboard Cover.becaue students dont care.they have book bags and when they party they really don't care how they get in and out of your car


----------



## ScottsdaleStyle (Mar 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> In my opinion, you're off to a great start!
> 
> I was once a total noob, not that long ago actually. I was flamed on here for a variety of things - one accessory that I couldn't buy was a thick skin. Goes for here and dealing with pax (short for passengers, that took me a minute).
> 
> ...


Great advice/info!!
How do you request pax to wear their seatbelts?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ScottsdaleStyle said:


> Great advice/info!!
> How do you request pax to wear their seatbelts?


"Buckle up, please!" ?

If they ask why, I remind them of Newton's first law of motion. If they continue to press, I tell them about the dead people I rolled up on during my career as a paramedic that weren't "thrown clear" - but some were definitely thrown!

Usually nicely asking works just fine. It amazes me how few pax buckle up. One pax was amazed by that, "morons. Darwinism.."


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Sprinkle the Car with Holy Water

Keeps Vampires away


----------



## ScottsdaleStyle (Mar 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> "Buckle up, please!" ?
> 
> If they ask why, I remind them of Newton's first law of motion. If they continue to press, I tell them about the dead people I rolled up on during my career as a paramedic that weren't "thrown clear" - but some were definitely thrown!
> 
> Usually nicely asking works just fine. It amazes me how few pax buckle up. One pax was amazed by that, "morons. Darwinism.."


Thanks for responding!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.
> 
> Here's the list of what I bought (most has to be delivered):
> 
> ...


Pride and common sense.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Cklw said:


> Why the tablet? They have the games on their phone to keep them busy


This, exactly this.
I have never understood those who think we need to provide any tech for the riders.



TomTheAnt said:


> ^^^ This.
> 
> Don't overthink it. Once you have your dashcam and proper insurance, just get out there and start driving. You'll figure out the rest later. Aside from charger cords I don't provide any other fluff and now that I'm closing in on 1000 rides, I haven't seen the need to add anything else. I don't see them having huge potential to increase tips or improve my ratings (4.93 and 5.0), so I leave them out.


Over 7000 rides here...
I have never provided cords for anyone.
I do have a dual 2 Amp each USB charging port that gets plugged into the back seat 12volt jack...but they must provide their own USB cable.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Shit, you’re good. Thumbs up


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The pain of it all.... What about the children


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

You need to base this business on its potential profits.

With the rates that are paid, don’t invest in those items that don’t, or won’t add to the bottom line.

If you could count on returning customers, then maybe adding cost makes sense. We can’t, so don’t burden the business. 

We are a basic business, in most areas, getting low base pay.

Keep the car clean. Be Polite. Drive safely.

Keep the extra costs minimum.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

forrest m said:


> I am trying to get my car set up before I start driving. I'm wondering how many people are really prepared before they start, and would like to know if I'm forgetting something important. I've been kind of nervous, so coming to the forum here the last few days has really helped me get me head together so I won't feel so totally unprepared that pax can tell that I'm a total noob.
> 
> Here's the list of what I bought (most has to be delivered):
> 
> ...


The only really useful items so far are the camera and barf bags. Yes, they're deductible. I guess the back seat organizers are a place to put the barf bags. I hope you're not planning on putting anything else in them.

Seat covers and weathertech floor liners also.

I have chargers for me and I'll let pax use them. But I won't spend any money on a charger I won't use myself.

The other stuff will either make no difference (tip box and signs don't seem to do much) or cost you money (tablet for pax--are you kidding? Will be broken or stolen.)

Its all deductible. But still mostly a waste of money.

You don't even know if you'll last a day...



The Gift of Fish said:


> - 2-way car camera Yes
> - back seat organizers one for each side No. Why?
> - cheap game-loaded tablet Absolutely not
> - emesis/barf bags (the odor-block kind) Maybe. Depends on shift time and your ability to filter out and ride deny drunks
> ...


yep, agree on those last 3. I use a small refillable hand sanitizer bottle though.

Also I have a "vomit clean up kit." I drive mostly at night though. Disposable latex gloves, paper towels, stuff that soaks up anything wet, etc.



emdeplam said:


> The anticipation for your first day at a new job is big, but the first day at your own company as the boss is HUGE. Lots of good advice in this thread. I would recommend a good preemptive vomit in the backseat. It's going to happen so it might as well be from you.


No. Save your own vomit for when you get a truly nasty pax and really need the money.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Buy nothing & start driving for 1 month and then think what you "need".
You might be pleasantly surprised that you needed nothing but you in the driver seat this whole time :biggrin:


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Stop spending money now, you're doing it because you are nervous. Just get out there for your first time to get it out your system today. Tomorrow start driving in earnest.


Exactly. I've never expected a cab, Uber or Lyft to provide me anything but a ride. That is true for most pax.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Phone


The port might not be worn out, it just may be partially full of crap. Take it to a genius bar if it's Apple and they'll use a plastic pick to gently pick out the crud and suddenly it's like new.



UberMike123 said:


> Lots of good suggestions here but I would also add pepper spray if you drive at night (gel type only and check your state law). I keep it in the driver door storage so its out of view and ready if I need it quickly.


Don't use pepper spray in the car, it will blow back as there is no where to go and now you're done too. Get out first, spray away and then run and call 911.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Priceless.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

A key part of truly getting my car "Uber ready" would be taking it to a shop and having the seats covered in vinyl and the floor covered in rubber. Unfortunately for me, I can not find a shop that will do that for 1979 prices.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Well I did taxi previously for years so I kind of knew what to expect. I had the following:

-6 or 8 cell maglite flashlight (doubles as a blunt force weapon -- keep within your reach)
-Cell phone mount
-Dash camera
-Barf bags (at least brown paper lunch bags)
-Phone chargers (For myself not passengers)
-Battery jumpstarter with tire inflator (in trunk) -- comes in very handy when you need it!

That was about it. I drive a compact so I don't have a lot of room for the extras but I see that stuff as tacky and too "try hard" anyway. Keep in mind that whatever you put out for the passengers has a good chance of either being stolen or broken.

IMO the sign makes you a target (of just about everyone including some cops, people who make false complaints about things like speed, vandals, carjackers, etc) screams "try hard", and is kind of tacky. If you do nights as you say it could actually be helpful but do realize you are no longer able to be stealth and it definitely makes you a target and can attract negative attention.

BTW, I strongly advise doing days for a week or two to get the hang of things before doing nights if at all possible. I would especially avoid jumping into bar closing time until you get at least some experience first.


----------

